# Tried ONR and Wolfs MG..What Next?



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

As title states, tried the above 2, prefer wolfs mean green as its cheaper and dilutes further also feels slicker and now that ive pretty much perfected my technique I can wash my whole car with 2litres of water and 10ml of solution.

I was thinking of getting Megs D114 but just found out carpro released their own rinseless wash and I do really like carpros stuff. 

Unless there are some other recommendations?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

If you can get your hands on Surf city garage rinse free wash&wax I highly recommend it!
Also try ONR W&W.

I also planing on trying Carpro Ech2o sometime in the next few months!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

My favourite with a dash of reload....Carpro Ech2o :thumb:


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Ive heard great things about that combo Dave :thumb:


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> My favourite with a dash of reload....Carpro Ech2o :thumb:


Oohh seriously? No idea you could mix them. Id be doing the mf cloths in a bucket so say 2l of water, 10ml of Ech2o for a 1:200 dilution, how much reload would go into that?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

waqasr said:


> Oohh seriously? No idea you could mix them. Id be doing the mf cloths in a bucket so say 2l of water, 10ml of Ech2o for a 1:200 dilution, how much reload would go into that?


Basically its up to you, the more Reload the increased protection you`ll get if your not cleaning very often and if your cleaning regularly not much is needed at all.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

A&J said:


> Ive heard great things about that combo Dave :thumb:


Its lovely stuff, my favourite without a doubt :argie:


----------



## Zeddd (Mar 2, 2014)

Since I've started using D114, it's replaced ONR in my washing routine. 

I find it cleans better and does not stain my mf (but I'm not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing). 

It also dries steak-and spot-free so I usually let the panels get mostly dry and then go straight to the final wipe with a spray of BSD.

I would highly recommend it, if you can still find it (heard it's been discontinued). 

Keen to try WMG next, read very good things about it.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Zeddd said:


> Since I've started using D114, it's replaced ONR in my washing routine.


Too bad Meguiars stopped making it!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Not so many reviews by ECH2O yet...


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

A&J said:


> Too bad Meguiars stopped making it!


It was a rather strange decision to stop making it but the CarPro version does look interesting


----------

